# E-Bike for Clyde



## Midtown (Feb 24, 2012)

Any recommendation for an E-Bike for clyde?
Would like one that is not a kit.
Thank you.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

Assuming you want full suspension, I would go for this. https://www.fezzari.com/wirepeak. Go for the $3599 since cheaper will get you the robust Deore drivetrain and will leave you more money for robust upgrades.

Call them and talk about your weight and concerns and they can get you beefier tires, bars, saddle, dropper, etc.

We checked out the bike and it's good. https://reviews.mtbr.com/fezzari-wire-peak-elite-e-bike-first-ride-review

Specialized Levo is good too with many price points.


----------



## Rmplstlskn (Sep 18, 2015)

fc said:


> Assuming you want full suspension, I would go for this. https://www.fezzari.com/wirepeak.


As a 300# Clyde also looking into full-suspension eBikes, my concern with the Wirepeak is the tighter angled rear tail so that it mounts under the top tube. I'm not an engineer, but I am a Clyde, and that looks like a weak point for the amount of stress a heavy rider puts into a rear suspension, especially with the fixed mounts all on the top tube. I would like a larger angle and the pivots on the stronger, thicker seat tube area personally.

Since Trek is having a sale right now, I have been looking at the Trek Powerfly FS 7 Plus as I love what plus tires and the additional air does for a Clyde rider.

For a hardtail, I am seriously considering the Trek Police EBike as it has the faster Bosch motor and a decent price. Essentially a Powerfly 5 but the better Bosch motor. But I sure would like to have a rear suspension like every other lighter rider. I'm down 60 pounds, so I am working on it, but at 53yo, I appreciate the motors help in my hilly, mountainous area.

But I am still looking and researching...

Rmpl


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

53???? You old. I’m 54. Used to ride 3x a week. Now it’s 5x a week with ebike added in to the mix.

Trek will be a fine choice!!!


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

Rmplstlskn said:


> As a 300# Clyde also looking into full-suspension eBikes, my concern with the Wirepeak is the tighter angled rear tail so that it mounts under the top tube. I'm not an engineer, but I am a Clyde, and that looks like a weak point for the amount of stress a heavy rider puts into a rear suspension, especially with the fixed mounts all on the top tube. I would like a larger angle and the pivots on the stronger, thicker seat tube area personally.
> 
> Since Trek is having a sale right now, I have been looking at the Trek Powerfly FS 7 Plus as I love what plus tires and the additional air does for a Clyde rider.
> 
> ...


Congrats! Keep riding. I ride regular road bike with a guy that is 350ish. Started out 2-3 miles and is now doing 25-30. He rides a Cannondale fitness bike, but only road. Zero off-road skills. Never road really growing up. We're both 48. I think these frames and parts will take more abuse than you might think. Everybody under estimates breakage for fear of trouble. The rear shock and fork should bear most. JMO.


----------



## Vrock (Jan 24, 2004)

If you are heavy, you are going to need a lot of help from the motor, and that means you'll need a big battery. Get a model with 600-700 Wh, or a bike with a external battery and then carry an extra battery on your pack. I started with a Focus Bold2 and bought the second battery after a few months, the difference is night and day.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

Vrock said:


> If you are heavy, you are going to need a lot of help from the motor, and that means you'll need a big battery. Get a model with 600-700 Wh, or a bike with a external battery and then carry an extra battery on your pack. I started with a Focus Bold2 and bought the second battery after a few months, the difference is night and day.


That is good advice. But the available ones with a 700 battery are a bit expensive and look outside his budget.

Another option is purchasing another 500wh battery in the future.


----------



## cep32 (Mar 16, 2011)

I found the weight limits on a lot of them too low. I only had options of Mondraker and Kona that had a higher weight limit. I ended up going with the Kona Remote CTRL which has a rider limit of 136kg plus a small allowance for gear. Most others have a system weight limit (rider plus bike plus gear) of around 120kg - 136kg.

I've only had it for a couple of weeks but have done 140km and nothing has broken yet which is unusual for me.

I'm 6'8" tall and weigh 115kg.


----------



## KrisRayner (Apr 3, 2007)

Midtown said:


> Any recommendation for an E-Bike for clyde?
> Would like one that is not a kit.
> Thank you.


240# here. Riding a '17 Turbo Levo. 504wh battery. Longest ride so far has been about 23miles and 3200' of climbing. 80% eco mode and the rest Turbo for the final climb, needed up with 30% battery remaining.

I've been really happy with it over all. The Brose motor seems to favor moderate cadence for the best support. The only potential issue I see for big guys is the typical Specialized high rear leverage rate. It requires running higher air pressures and won't support a coil shock for heavy guys. I installed a better shock (dpx2 with a BikeYoke) an it works really well in spite of the higher pressure (around 290psi)


----------

